# Aquatic Plants for a beginner?



## CARS (Jan 19, 2005)

In all of my previous tanks I always used plastic plants. However, a bigger tank I wanted to try growing real plants. I've got a deep tank, and am running two lights in the hood. We have also opted for a a mix of gravel and fine sand.

Can anyone give me any advice and tips? Everyone I have asked about it seems to think that they are difficult to grow? What are your experinces?

I would like a very green and leafy tank with a small community of tropical fish (as far as the type of fish, I am still undecided, I'd like to get the plants growing first.)

Many thanks!


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I would say Java Fern would be the way to go. They don't need a lot of light and will grow in just about any water. You can root them, or tie them to anything in the tank. They will also even grow just floating in the tank. 


RC


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

Do you know the wattage of light you have in your aquarium? Knowing this (and the size of the aquarium) will help us in assisting you with your future plant selections.

Just from the info you have given, I would recommend anything from Cryptocoryne, Java Fern, Anacharis, and even Micro Sword. This is a group of plants that requires low to moderate light. Basically, if you have about 2.5 watts per gallon, the above-mentioned plants should be able to prosper (although you need more than lighting for your plants to grow).

*Pictures of the mentioned plants*

*Cryptocoryne*









*Java Fern*









*Anacharis*









*Micro Sword*


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Good choices (although the microsword may grow taller than you want if the lighting is low). There are many colors and varieties of crypts. You shouldn't have any problem growing the more common ones in that light (wendtti, spiralis, becketti,undulata). Wisteris and watersprite are easy plants to grow that will use excess nutrients in your tank to help fight off algae. But as AFG said lighting is the only thing you need. CO2 and Nutrients are all key. Potassium, Nitrogen, Phosphates and trace elements are all important too as well as your metals like iron, magnesium, calcium (not a metal) ect...


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

When I first started everything, I tried Green Cabomba and, hmm, is it Eulode? Yeah, though they didn't go with filters bt they are easy plants for your fish as a hiding place and a green look for the tank. Cut the at the terms when they grow long, and dip into the subrtates for new ones to grow!


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

willow leaf does well in a moderate lighting situation but java fern does well and if you have normal lighting you can get hornwort it can look very nice if you can raise it to the point that it floats cause it will start to cover the whole top of the tank and the light that filters down should be a nice greenish tint and it helps get rid algae so then you can see the other plants


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

willow leaf does well in a moderate lighting situation but java fern does well and if you have normal lighting you can get hornwort it can look very nice if you can raise it to the point that it floats cause it will start to cover the whole top of the tank and the light that filters down should be a nice greenish tint and it helps get rid algae so then you can see the other plants


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

Mirco sword, like other plants, needs trimming every now and then. Good luck in selecting your plants!


----------



## CARS (Jan 19, 2005)

The tank is 4x2x1 (60 gallons) and we have two 42 inch 40 watts tubes (One growlux and one high power show-off-your-fish light.) From the sound of it we might need brighter light. Unfortunately we can't fit any more tubes in the hood.

Am heading to our local Aquatic Specialist this weekend. (Can't wait!) Thank you all for replying so quickly. You've given some really helpful advice. I will keep you posted. :king:


----------



## DervMan (Jan 26, 2005)

Ya thanks for your help guys and girls.

As Charlie says, it's 48" long, 12" wide but deep at 24". We've two 40 watt tubes in the top, no reflectors, and it's bright in there, heh.

Our pH is 8.0, ammonia and nitrite down to 0, nitrate at 10ppm. pH is a concern, but bogwood should bring that down (_right?_). However, our water is hard, are plants fussy of this?


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

I recommend these plants:

-giant vallisneria and plain vallisneria(grow massively but solid fertilizer to the root)
-hygrophilia polysperma (grows quickly in a medium lighted tank, liquid fertilizer)
-java moss (doesn't need practically anything!)
-brazilian waterweed (medium lighting, liquid fertilizer)
- java fern

Fine sand is the best substrate for plants, in my opinion.
here's a link to my tanks, I've got all the plants above in them.

http://photobucket.com/albums/v640/osteoporoosi/


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I love giant vallisneria that'll make my in-dream tank of "Papa new Guinea River" look good! Is it hardy and easy to grow?


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

It almost grows by itself :wink: .
It is almost enoying to cut some of it when it tries to spread in to the front of the tank.
It can also grow a bit too tall for a shallow tank.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Cool! Where can they be found?
Howww! It's late here, see ya guys later!
Hmm.. g'Sunday, though! ;-)


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

For the lighting you posted (80 watts over 60 gallons), you will be limited to the plants you can grow. The Vals will need more light than you have. The hygrophila polysperma is illegal to buy or sell in most of the US (I believe everywhere in the US). You will want to stick with low light plants light Java fern, Java Moss, Crypts, and anacharis unless you upgrade your lighting to at least 130 watts.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Why is it illegal to buy or sell hygrophila :shock: ?
Is it a threat to some natural habitats?


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Correction; I meant Hydrophila polysperma, how stupid of me  .


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Are you sure? Green Hygro is a common aquarium plant. Just illegal in most states. It propogates way to fast and can grow just about anywhere.


----------



## DervMan (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks for the information.

As for the lighting, well as you can see from this shot it's a bit bright in there, at least to my eyes. We've put nine plants in there and we'll see how quickly they die off, heh.

Can anybody identify this species? The leaves have fine little hairs on some of them, presumably to trap nutrients from the water. They have decent roots too. The aquatic store reckoned these could cope with hard alkaline water, low light levels, and a sandy substrate...


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Looks like corkscrew val. Could be contortionist val but I doubt it. Like nutrient rich substrates. Grows fast and shoots off runners for propagation.


----------



## DervMan (Jan 26, 2005)

Goodo - thanks for the tip <_Dervy seen investigating substrate plant food_>


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Wait, is it "twisted vallis"? I probably think it is.
Anyway, why it's illegal to sell sepecific plants at some states? Are they rare and under gov's protection?


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

Well who knows for sure why anything is banned or illegal in certain states. But in the US, each state has say over what is allowed and not allowed. Heck - even some counties and townships have say!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

But what are they for? If the plants are nor endangered, disease-risk or anything, why aren't they allowed to be sold?


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

They are both common plants but _hydrophila polysperma _is the one i meant to suggest for Dervmans tank.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Green hrgro is illegal because its propogates so fast and outcompetes other native plants for food and space. It can choke off an area killing all other plantlife. We dopn't have the same animals that eat it here so it has no way of being controled.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I see, sorta ecological aspect, right? Like, do they allow tou to keep Piranha in the US? That is extremely forbid here...
Thanks!


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

most of the southern states its' illegal to buy/sell and species of piranha

quite a few of the northern states still allow their import and sales. The water gets cold enough up there in the winter to kill them off if someone releases them into the wild. In the southern states it doesn't. Many fish/plants are on or are making the no not allow list as irresponsible hobbyist dump their unwanted tanks and fish into the local eco system which can have devastating effects on the indigenous creatures ... just look at what has happened to lake Victoria with the nile perch. Brought in as a food source for the local struggling economies and ending up wiping out a huge % of the lakes inhabitants ... so far

peace

:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Twisted Val is contortionist val just for future reference. Corkscrew val is more common here in the states.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Sounds extremely irresponsible  .
We have the same situation in here with wild minks coming from the Russian border. Some "nature activist" also set them free to the wild from fur-farms. Our native weasel has almost disappeared because of them.


----------



## CARS (Jan 19, 2005)

Derv and I have been trying to do our homework so we have good healthy plants. Hence asking the aquatics plant guy like half a million questions. When purchasing the plants the shop had a display tank which was absolutely loaded with greenry and just four or five fish. It was lovely and rare to see a display tank so well grown.

We are getting some bog wood next weekend (should help soften the water), java plant and 4-6 apple snails to help progress the system.


*edited cause I'm a big muppet


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Brazilian Elodea is also illegal here. They are having hard times keeping it out of the south eastern waterways (Florida, Carolinas).


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

It seems that you guys in America really look into the ecological stuff (which is really necessary), and have laws to protect the wild. These guys here know nothing! They do stupid records and just leave them at the tables!
One question, are most the plants you guys purchase are from local water eco-systems/artifical farms or from exprting?


----------



## DervMan (Jan 26, 2005)

Agggghh!

As soon as the Twisted Vallis grows a runner, it de-roots itself, which is really, really upsetting me because I have to root the swine again...

Is there anything we can do about this?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

How deep is your substrate? 3 inches is optimal for most.


----------



## DervMan (Jan 26, 2005)

It's about three inches - but half is standard aquarium gravel and the rest is aquarium sand...

The little <_coughs_> are producing runners or a thick green root, and it's pushing them up and out of the gravel.

I hate to have to replant them because I'm wary of damaging the plant with constant re-planting... :shock:


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

It is not such an good idea to mix sand and gravel- this kind of mix up usually goes bad and starts to produce toxic gases. 
I suggest that you keep a good eye on your substrate or change it to fine sand.


----------



## DervMan (Jan 26, 2005)

Mixing is bad? :|

:?  :shock:  and :lol: "_now isn't that typical._"

We now have some bogwood with a Java Fern on it, because I'm told it's almost impossible to kill!


----------



## madmatrixz3000 (Feb 3, 2005)

Around two weeks ago I got 1 small Anacharis bundle now I have been able to put some putty on some small clippings and put them in the middle of my 10 gal tank.

I am wondering will they grow in my gravel :?:


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Anacharis will grow in gravel. You can grow plants in gravel. Its just not the best substrate. Anacharis will grow in just about anything.


----------



## madmatrixz3000 (Feb 3, 2005)

Cool well I guess now I can try to figure out how to take care of the thing


----------

